# In the UK get your PPI money back! WE are!



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My wife replied to an advert (It caught her attention as it was quiet and understated) by a firm who said they could get our PPI payments back.

They did. Well, are doing, as they have just got us a cheque for £5,000 in compensation! And there might be more to come!:smthumbup:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Matt,for the unenlightened what is PPI?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, MattMatt. You've just reminded me that I need to get my claim in, too.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TBT said:


> Matt,for the unenlightened what is PPI?


Sorry! Personal Protection Insurance.

Although in theory this is good, many banks took the p*ss and sold useless policies at inflated prices.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

MattMatt, did you do the claim yourself, or did you use one of the many firms that are currently advertising to process these claims?


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

You can do it yourself for free.
A few claims companies charge an upfront fee as well as a win fee. Beware if you are going to do this – never pay upfront, stick with no win, no fee.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, Anonymouskitty


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

anonymouskitty said:


> You can do it yourself for free.
> A few claims companies charge an upfront fee as well as a win fee. Beware if you are going to do this – never pay upfront, stick with no win, no fee.


We approached the banks direct. They put road blocks up. They could not help us. They said. Well, actually, the cheeky bu**ers actually said they could help us with our financial problem by selling us a new loan!! 

We contacted a delightful young lady who sorted multiple claims out for us and got the first cheque for us within 8 weeks. Even though the bank told us we were entitled to nothing.

Yes, you can try to do it on your own. But my wife found someone who does no win, no fee work. And she does work for her money. She was able to spot when the bank were trying to trick us and dealt with that.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Yes, I think I'll go the No Win No fee route, too, MattMatt.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I haven't had PPI for years and yet I still get three calls a day offering to get me my money back....have you actually got the money? What PPI did you get??


----------



## YellowRoses (Jun 2, 2012)

I even get texts with a specific amount I am 'owed' - £3340 !

Never taken PPI in my life

Go to MSE website - there is a guide including letter templates to DIY this. No need to pay anyone


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> I haven't had PPI for years and yet I still get three calls a day offering to get me my money back....have you actually got the money? What PPI did you get??


If the firm, or the FOS , agree that you were mis-sold the insurance, you should get back all the premiums you have paid, with interest added.


If you weren't mis-sold the policy in the first instance but were screwed over subsequently when you went to cancel the cover, if you cancelled a single premium policy, the firm should give you a "FAIR" refund. If you feel that the refund wasn't fair, challenge it (oh bloody bother !!)


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

Irish banks screwed people over also and there's a lot of compensation coming down the line.

They were the most lightly regulated banks in the world and made the most of it. But that's a story for another day....


----------

